# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Ekonomi ısınıyor!.. Uğur Civelek

## atoybil

Devlet İstatistik Enstitüsü''nün hazırladığı Hane Halkı İşgücü Anketi sonuçlarına göre, nisan-mayıs-haziran dönemine ilişkin genel işsizlik oranı yüzde 9.2 oranında gerçekleşmiş. Açık işsiz sayısı 2 milyon 294 bin kişiye gerilemiş. İlk bakışta olumlu gibi görünen bu rakamlar, detaya inip geçmiş verilerle karşılaştırdığımızda belirsizlik artıyor. 
Devlet İstatistik Enstitüsü tarafından açıklanan şubat-mart-nisan verileriyle nisan-mayıs-haziran verilerini karşılaştırdığımızda ortaya çıkan görüntü pek çok soruyu beraberinde getiriyor. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anket sonuçlarına göre son iki ay içinde, 15 yaşın üzerindeki nüfus 165 bin kişi artarak 50 bin 530''dan 50 bin 695 düzeyine yükselmiş. İstihdam edilenler ve işsizlerin toplamından oluşan işgücü rakamı ise 1 milyon 231 binlik bir artışla 23 bin 784''ten 20 bin 15 seviyesine ulaşmış; işgücüne katılım oranı yüzde 47.1''den yüzde 49.3 oranına sıçramış. Bu durumun mevsimlik istihdamdan veya işgücü talebindeki artıştan mı, yoksa AB müzakereleri öncesi gerekli görülen bir makyajdan mı kaynaklandığı pek belli değil. 
İşgücü rakamının dağılımına baktığımızda ise işsiz sayısının 300 bin kişi azalarak 2 milyon 294 bin düzeyine indiğini, istihdamın ise 1 milyon 531 bin kişilik bir artışla 22 milyon 721 bin kişi seviyesine ulaştığını görüyoruz. 
Başka bir deyişle işsiz sayısındaki azalışın tam beş katı bir istihdam artışı var! Bu nasıl oluyor? Belli ki anketten ve işsiz tanımından 
veya diğer faktörlerden kaynaklanan sebepler nedeniyle gerçek işsiz sayısını ölçemiyoruz. Gizli işsiz sayısındaki anormallik nedeniyle gerek işgücü, gerekse işsiz rakamları gerçekte olduğundan çok daha düşükmüş gibi görünüyor. AB bölgesinde yaş ortalaması 45-50 aralığında iken işgücüne katılma oranı yüzde 60''ın üzerinde, Türkiye''de ise ortalama yaşın 28 olmasına rağmen, işgücüne katılma oranı yüzde 49! Türkiye''deki işsizlik oranı AB''dekinden düşük, çünkü Türkler çalışmak istemiyor! Oysa durumun böyle olmadığını çok iyi biliyoruz, sadece işsizlik rakamları gerçeği yansıtmıyor. 
Yine Hane Halkı İşgücü Anketi''nden çıkan sonuçlara göre, istihdam net olarak 1 milyon 531 bin kişi artmış: Bu rakam istihdam edilenlerle işten çıkarılanlar arasındaki net farkı yansıtıyor olmalı. Bu durumda sormak gerekiyor, hangi sektörlerden kaç kişi işten çıkarıldı ve hangi alanlarda kaç kişi istihdam edildi? Net işgücü talebi oldukça yüksek olduğuna göre anılan dönemde ödenmeyen senet oranı neden normal bir şekilde büyüyor ve sorunlu kredi kartı miktarı dengesiz bir şekilde artıyor? Anket bu ve benzeri sorulara doğrudan veya dolaylı yorum yapma imkanı veren bilgi üretmiyor. Sorular yanıtsız kalınca da durum tespiti pek mümkün olmuyor, mevsimlik hareketleri arındırarak gerçek eğilimi saptamak zorlaşıyor. İstihdam içinde kayıt dışılığın yüzde 50 düzeyinin üzerinde oluşu belirsizliği iyice artırıyor. 
Başta emek yoğun sektörler olmak üzere, sanayi kesiminde rekabet gücü hızla azalıyor, bu alanda istihdam daralıyor; işletmeler ya kapanıyor ya da eleman çıkararak düşük kapasiteyle çalışıyor; küçük orta boy işletmeler değil tahakkuk etmiş vergisini ödemek, personel maaşlarını bile ödemekte zorlanıyor. Tarım, turizm ve inşaat gibi sektörler ise mevsimlik olarak istihdam yaratıyor ve hacmi yıldan yıla farklılaşabiliyor. Kamuyu küçültme amacındaki ekonomik programın uygulaması bir yandan kayıt dışılığı, diğer yandan işsizliği artırıyor. Mevcut koşullarda kağıt üstünde işsizliği düşürmek kolay, ama istihdamı gerçekten kalıcı olarak artırmak oldukça zor... 
Geçen yıl ekonominin yüzde 9.9 oranında büyüdüğünün iddia edildiği bir dönemde, istihdam pek artmamış, işsizlik azalmamıştı. Bu durum verimlilik artışı masalıyla açıklanmış, 2005 yılından itibaren işsizliğin azalacağı iddia edilmişti, zira kapasite limitine dayanıldığı için yeni yatırımların devreye girerek istihdamı artıracağı kehaneti ortaya atılmıştı. Bu yıl yaşanan gelişmeler, öngörüleri doğrulamıyor: ekonomik büyüme yavaşlıyor, kapasite kullanımı düşüyor ve yeni sınai yatırım gündeme gelmiyor! Peki nasıl oluyor da istihdam mevsimlik koşullarla açıklanamayacak bir şekilde işsizlikteki azalışın beş katı oranında artıyor? Evet, ekonomi farklı bir şekilde ısınıyor!..

----------

